# Olds Hit Miss half scale



## Helder22 (Dec 1, 2013)

Just testing it prior to disassembly for painting and general smoothing out of cast parts. Still have to make a couple parts like a muffler and fuel tank. Oh, and a base too. Here it is running on camp fuel with 10% WD40. 
It's not broken in yet as it only has about 4 or 5 minutes run time on it I guess. 
[ame]http://youtu.be/oyKiq_AtXc8[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks good!  Flywheels running true as can be. Super nice job.


----------



## metalmad (Dec 1, 2013)

lovely Engine!
 Nice touch with the fuel line too Thm:
 Pete


----------



## Cogsy (Dec 2, 2013)

Very nice engine. Well done Thm:Thm:


----------



## Lawijt (Dec 2, 2013)

Just waaaauw. Beautifull engine & runs great.

 barry


----------



## flyingtractors1 (Dec 8, 2013)

Beautiful.  Running nicely and looks good as it is.  Ralph


----------



## Helder22 (Dec 9, 2013)

Thanks guys.
I considered leaving it as it is right now but I really wanted to see what it would look like with a nice coat of paint. Working on it right now. Should have some results soon!


----------



## gus (Dec 9, 2013)

Hi Helder,

Great H&M engine.Runs like a true H&M .

Taking a short break now before finishing up the Rupnow H&M engine.


----------



## whizzerkid (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi Helder, I have an Olds model engine and we are having a hard time getting it started, we did put an electric motor to it and it ran, but seems like its not getting fuel? Thanks Wayne


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 3, 2014)

Lovely smooth and consistent running. 
Are you sure you want to dismantle it?

Jim


----------



## Helder22 (Jan 4, 2014)

whizzerkid said:


> Hi Helder, I have an Olds model engine and we are having a hard time getting it started, we did put an electric motor to it and it ran, but seems like its not getting fuel? Thanks Wayne



Is it a 1/2 with the big "B" on the side or a 1/4 scale?


----------



## Helder22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Too late Jim, already been dismantled, sanded, epoxied, primed, painted, polished and put together again! 
I've tested it and, thank goodness, after a little tuning its running just as it was before. 
Now Im just working on the gas tank and then all I have to do is make a nice wooden base for it. Oh and add the muffler. 




AussieJimG said:


> Lovely smooth and consistent running.
> Are you sure you want to dismantle it?
> 
> Jim


----------



## whizzerkid (Jan 4, 2014)

HI Helder its the 1/2 scale with the "B" cast on the water hopper Thanks Wayne


----------



## AussieJimG (Jan 4, 2014)

Well done Helder, I look forward to seeing the finished engine.

Jim


----------



## Helder22 (Jan 4, 2014)

Whizzerkid, 
Do you have your timing right? if you turn the wheel by hand slowly does the spark happen at anywhere between 5 degrees before TDC and TDC? If you remove the muffler on your engine and run it, and you look down the exhaust hole, you should see no red flash/flame in there when there is a "hit". If you do its likely its running too lean. Take a look at my video between 0:58 and 1:06 to see what I mean. When the engine is running, are you getting a good number of misses between every hit (or couple hits)? 
Its really hard to diagnose these things without seeing them in person LOL. Maybe if you post a video?


----------



## whizzerkid (Jan 5, 2014)

Hi Helder , Engine is in time. Will have to check the firing in the muffler after I take the muffler off. Its cold we have freezing rain so might try next weekend. I know when we had it running we were getting a good number of hits. Also had to put water in the hopper as it was getting very hot! I had a exhaust spring at .047 on it and just got one that is .042 per the print. Thanks Wayne


----------



## whizzerkid (Apr 11, 2014)

Hi Herd are you going to Cabin Fever show this weekend? Thanks Wayne


----------



## misfitsailor (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice!  Good running cadence.


----------

